# Fish ID



## felipefaccini (Sep 10, 2019)

I got this 4 cichlids from Petco last weekend thinking the were convicts. but now that they grow a little bit I believe they are jacks. I have a 29gallon tank and planning n upgrading to a 75 but I may need o do something different now


----------



## Ichthys (Apr 21, 2016)

They all look like hybrids to me.


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

Pictures #1 and #2 are jack Dempseys and picture #3 and #4 are convicts.


----------



## felipefaccini (Sep 10, 2019)

Thanks, 2 and 2 is what I though. What will be your tank mates suggestions for this 4 on a 75 gallon tank? I was thinking on getting 2 firemouths and 2 more convicts


----------



## Majestic (Sep 9, 2019)

They all look like convicts to me but I'm not a expert on jacks


----------



## Ichthys (Apr 21, 2016)

When the convicts breed you'll probably need to remove all the other fish. And firemouths should be kept in a group unless you get a mated pair.
Convicts are in a different league of aggression to JDs and firemouths.


----------

